

This company IPO'ed, doubled its value and broke the $1B mark on a single Friday - ilhackernews
http://www.geektime.com/2014/03/02/this-israeli-company-managed-to-ipo-double-its-valuation-and-cross-the-1b-mark-and-that-was-just-on-friday/

======
yanivf
That's incredible. It's the third time an Israeli company break the $1B mark
in less than 6 months, isn't it?

------
transfire
You say that like it's a hard thing.

